# Previous countries of residence



## johnzown (Jul 9, 2017)

Hi friends,
I had a query on my Visa 189 application. Please advice on the below queries:

1. For the question '' Previous countries of residence for all applicants''. 

a. Does it mean that previous countries of residence for all applicants in the past 10 years only?

b. Since the PCC requirements are only for the past 10 years, is the same rule applied for the above previous countries of residence?

c. I was in UK for 3 years but was out of UK by Sept 2007. I am filing my Visa 189 application in October 2017 which is past 10 years. Do I still need to mention UK on the above two queries.

Your prompt response is highly appreciated.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## salman18q (Apr 14, 2016)

johnzown said:


> Hi friends,
> I had a query on my Visa 189 application. Please advice on the below queries:
> 
> 1. For the question '' Previous countries of residence for all applicants''.
> ...


I can share what I mentioned:

a. I mentioned all addresses since the day I was born. That summed up to 5-6 addresses.
b. PCC requirement is for any country you have lived more than 1 year (accumulatively) in the past 10 years.
c. I would highly recommend to apply for UK PCC as well, the procedure is simple and competely online. And doesnt take more than 10 days to get the clearance. This will only enahance your credibility when the case officer goes through your case.

I beleive, the more information you provide, the easier it gets for the CO to directly grant the visa.

All the best.


----------



## johnzown (Jul 9, 2017)

Thank you sir for the response.

The problem that I am facing is that since it was around 10 years ago that I had spend 3 years in UK, I do not have any address details with me of the residences that I had stayed at. I had also relocated, so I hardly have any of my UK documents with me.


Thank you


----------



## parth1310 (Jul 30, 2017)

johnzown said:


> Thank you sir for the response.
> 
> The problem that I am facing is that since it was around 10 years ago that I had spend 3 years in UK, I do not have any address details with me of the residences that I had stayed at. I had also relocated, so I hardly have any of my UK documents with me.
> 
> ...


I am planning to mention addresses for past 10 years. You can do that too; but if CO asks for details about older addresses be prepared to provide them.


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

johnzown said:


> Hi friends,
> I had a query on my Visa 189 application. Please advice on the below queries:
> 
> 1. For the question '' Previous countries of residence for all applicants''.
> ...


For Q. a the answer should be obvious - Yes! 

You can't change the question to suit yourself! 

So, you need to state "Previous countries of residence for all applicants".

If they wanted to know what previous countries of residence each applicant lived in for the last 10 years, they would have specified 10 years.

They didn't give you that option.

You should always just answer the question as it is asked, you can't add on your own conditions! 

For Q. b - PCC requirements only relate to countries visited in the last 10 years, for visa applications.

For Q. c - If/since you were not in the UK for 90 days or more in the last 10 years, then you don't need to mention that for your PCC requirements.


----------



## GuruBhai (Nov 26, 2015)

kaju said:


> For Q. a the answer should be obvious - Yes!
> 
> You can't change the question to suit yourself!
> 
> ...


Thanks Kaju,

Very useful Info shared.

I have another similar question - from UK PCC & Form 80 perspective, where we have to provide info abt our last 10 (ten) years.

What if somebody doesn't remember the addresses he/she stayed in the last ten years?

What shall we do in that case?


----------



## ravi.nidadavolu (Jul 1, 2017)

johnzown said:


> Thank you sir for the response.
> 
> The problem that I am facing is that since it was around 10 years ago that I had spend 3 years in UK, I do not have any address details with me of the residences that I had stayed at. I had also relocated, so I hardly have any of my UK documents with me.
> 
> ...


The best way to find out the addresses in UK is by going through your older resumes. Typically these have the address details mentioned (if your resume template was different then this might not work).

I did the same to find out the addresses I had stayed in the last 10 years. I have also mentioned my permanent address details (home town as well as current location) along with the previous addresses.


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

GuruBhai said:


> Thanks Kaju,
> 
> Very useful Info shared.
> 
> ...


If there's no way you can remember or find the addresses, just put down what you do know. 

Make the closest guess for the dates involved (I'd put in something like ~June 2008 to ~April 2010, for example, to show that's a bit of a guess).

If you don't remember the address, put in the town or city only.


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

ravi.nidadavolu said:


> The best way to find out the addresses in UK is by going through your older resumes. Typically these have the address details mentioned (if your resume template was different then this might not work).
> 
> I did the same to find out the addresses I had stayed in the last 10 years. I have also mentioned my permanent address details (home town as well as current location) along with the previous addresses.


what to enter i am confused? can i give the rental address of multiple state where i worked or just my hometown permanent address? pls help


----------



## kapildverma (Oct 24, 2018)

rahul7star said:


> what to enter i am confused? can i give the rental address of multiple state where i worked or just my hometown permanent address? pls help


I am in same situation. I moved around in India and in United States. Do I need to specify each and every address from both the countries.


----------

